# Plexiglass top for tort table



## LindaF (Dec 1, 2010)

Is there any one that can provide suggestions for covering my tort table with plexiglas? For example can the CHE still be hung above the plexiglas, should I cover the whole table, what thickness of glass should I use, etc? I am trying to find away to boast humidity. Spraying just seems to make things wet but not humid. Thanks.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 1, 2010)

no you can not hang a CHE above it will melt I have a 3'x 6' table half is cover with plexiglas I put hinges on it screwed the Plexiglas to the frame I bought a heat panel an mounted it under plexi heres a pic it's the left side




[/img]


----------



## Balboa (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, like he said, plex will melt. I've also seen folks cut out holes for the CHE to hang through.
like this
http://www.flickr.com/photos/madkins007/5027047415/
That's Mark's photos for his tortorium
http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Tortarium[hr]
oops and forgot to answer about thickness. Thicker the better, but costlier. If you can I'd suggest 1/4", I went with 1/8" myself. They make it even thinner for cheaper, but it really is flimsy. You can get away with thinner if you build it into a frame though (like a window).


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2010)

I just cover as much of the top as I can, without getting too close to the CHE or light bulbs. Every little bit will help.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 1, 2010)

The warmer that plexiglas gets, the more that it sags. It also sags under it's own weight without structural support. You may have to build a wood or aluminum frame with a center brace or two to support the plexiglas.


----------



## JohnathanO (Dec 1, 2010)

Like Tom said, you don't have to cover the whole thing, just get a piece to cover as much as you can without getting close to the lights. You'll notice that even if you cover 1/2 or 3/4 of the table it hold a lot of humidity in.


----------



## LindaF (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the help and suggestions. I'm off to Lowes to get some plexiglas.


----------

